# Membership



## Emoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get access to the for sale section?
I'm a paid member, and I've posted in the membership thread, but nothing seems to happen.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Emoe said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to get access to the for sale section?
> I'm a paid member, and I've posted in the membership thread, but nothing seems to happen.


tell hoggy  lol

J
xx


----------



## nat11911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Emoe

I thought it was instant access, so maybe a glitch somewhere.

I've sent a PM to Hoggy asking him to help you ASAP - he should be back online this evening (probably having his tea).

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's a manual operation & only just seen the post.. All done.
Hoggy.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi
How can I find out when my membership is due for renewal, do I get a reminder :?:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Monkey Hanger said:


> Hi
> How can I find out when my membership is due for renewal, do I get a reminder :?:


From what I was told last week by wallsendmag, you will receive a text message, that's as long has your phone number is logged on the membership page


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

cheers, thanks for the reply will see what comes through.


----------

